# Recommended Android Apps.



## Perpetual Man (Jan 15, 2014)

Springing out of a discussion else wheer on the Chrons I thought it'd be nice to have a little thread where people cane recommend, or ask to have recommended various apps for their devices, in this instance those working on Android.

I've just had to change everything around a little, and have changed from a Windows based tablet (it's easier to do work around the house if I'm mobile and not chained to my beloved PC - or even Raspberry Pi), to a Galaxy 10.1 Android tablet.

Of course in order to do the things I really want to, I need the right Apps, the most obvious and foremost was a decent word processor/office suite.

There have been quite a few recomendations from people here, and I am working my way through them all at the moment, with Google Docs and Olive in the front at this point...

But at the same time a number of other apps were mentioned that looked a lot of fun, so now here is the place to really recommend them.

Or ask for recommendations.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 15, 2014)

For word processing, I have to recommend Quickoffice (for android). I do more typing on my phone than on my laptop.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not sure whether I have that one to play with yet, Alc. I'll have a good look later and add it to the bunch if not.

I'll try and write a few words on what I like/don't like when I've finished playing around.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 16, 2014)

I loooove Google Docs. I love being able to leave off with something on the computer and then take it up again on my mobile whenever. And it constantly saves so there's no panic about losing anything.

I also have QuickOffice, which is useful for downloading documents for me. 

Fruit Ninja is also fun


----------

